# Pepsi or Coke?



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

*COKE.*... especially *VANILLA COKE* 8)


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Coke please. Pepsi just doesn't cut it for me.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Dr.Eevil (Jan 26, 2006)

i can't tell the difference ! :lol:


----------



## atenolol (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## purpleprism (Feb 9, 2006)

put me down for coke


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Jamal said:


>


Is it nice?

I've never seen the can version in Pakistan, is it out?

do people drink it?


----------



## atenolol (Jan 26, 2006)

It is nice, it is canned, and people don't drink it...they inhale it.

Amrat cola: for all your anti-American boycotting needs!


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

atenolol said:


> It is nice, it is canned, and people don't drink it...they inhale it.
> 
> Amrat cola: for all your anti-American boycotting needs!


cracking stuff.

will love 2 try some inshallah next time when im there.


----------



## Jenny (May 12, 2006)

Hmm well if I can't choose Dr. Pepper, I guess I'd go with Coke!


----------



## Doc_Ammara (May 2, 2006)

Dr. Eevil said:


> i can't tell the difference ! :lol:


xaclty....!anyways,i will go for coke!


----------



## NaNa08 (May 25, 2006)

*Always Coke!!! :lol: *


----------



## Sadia (May 19, 2006)

has to be pepsi..or has my arab friends say BEBZI...


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Coke. Occasionally Cherry Coke.
It's the healthier choice, 10 less calories/can #yes


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

*Vanilla *coke FTW


----------



## mina (Aug 22, 2007)

* well , neither pepsi nor coke but Always mirinda #cool*


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Definitely Coke...gotta love those polar bears! #cool


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

coca cola enjoy.........and that fat santa!:happy:


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

best thread EVAR


----------



## anticholinesterase (Nov 19, 2007)

lol ...reminiscing? I would say coke if there is a whisky in it .


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

#confused #eek whats the difference in both, except for the brands?


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

Bebzi for sure. Coca Cola just tastes weird

On a sidenote, the worst drink I can think of is Dr. Pepper.
I am convinced that it is impossible to naturally like and that people only drink it/aquire a taste for it because they think it's cool- kinda like how it is with booze. Pathetic. 

The same goes for Mr. Pibb.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

studentofmed said:


> Bebzi for sure. Coca Cola just tastes weird
> 
> On a sidenote, the worst drink I can think of is Dr. Pepper.
> I am convinced that it is impossible to naturally like and that people only drink it/aquire a taste for it because they think it's cool- kinda like how it is with booze. Pathetic.
> ...


I prefer Coca Cola to Pepsi, but I agree with the Dr. Pepper/Mr. Pibb being disgusting. Can't stand root beer either. My favorite drink by far, however, is ginger ale.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't think I've ever had soda that I didn't like.

Sodas that I miss that probably aren't made anymore:

1. Vanilla Coke
2. Surge
3. Barq's Root Beer
4. Crystal clear pepsi


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

I've heard of all of those except the last one...


----------



## asma (Nov 16, 2009)

Coke lets you feel Royal;p


----------



## mb9116 (Oct 11, 2009)

In the U.S. I always preferred Pepsi, but since coming here I LOVE Coke. Is it just me, or is the Coke a lot stronger in Pakistan?


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

Hmm.. I remember Surge. It was like sprite/mountain dew, wasn't it?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah I think so, or maybe a bit like Squirt also. Whatever it was, it was pretty good.


----------



## Scorp (Jul 19, 2009)

Pepsi, it's much sweeter.


----------



## Miz Malick (Jun 19, 2009)

in england i would say coke, beacause pepsi tastes weird there but in pak i would say pepsi beacause the coke tastes weird here. ive noticed that 7up tastes the same in pakistan and england.


----------



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

Pepsi. Coke is a bit too foamy which makes it a lil stronger.


----------



## medicus (Dec 24, 2009)

pepsi for sure, has a fresh taste, a lighter taste than coca


----------



## saim (Jan 5, 2009)

COKE COKE COKE!!!


----------



## orauf89 (Oct 5, 2009)

Coke straight up...


----------

